# T-Jet Brushes



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone has compared the various brushes out there. What are you all using? I see there that Rabbit Racing, Slottach and Wizzard all have them. Has anyone seen a difference in performance and duribility? They all claim to be the best. I see pricing is pretty much the same on them. Just wondering if one truely has an advantage over the other.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I just ordered some brushes from JoeSkylark that I was planning to do some head to head track time and dynamometer testing with against the Wizzard brushes that I normally use. I was wondering myself if the different brands made any difference.


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

I have tested wizzard vs rabbit on my dyno and rabbits were better by enough for me to switch. I have not test slottech against the others. What brand is joeskylark offering? A fourth brand?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Have you tried the JBs?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wizzards have always been good, as have JB's, but I have found that if I have a car with a little too much juice, I will end up sometimes using a set of old magnatraction brushes with the nipple sanded off. They seem to keep all of the speed but smooth the car out...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I can get the Rabbit Racing 15 percent silver. 

They seem to be the most preferred at this time. 

He tried 35 percent but they came apart too fast. And made a mess inside there too. lol But they were real fast while they lasted!!! Usually a race.


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

i like wizzard as well. i just find that they always have too much flashing on them that i have to get off. i have just found that raabits made my cars a little faster. maybe its just the way i set me cars up, i dont know.
speed is always my issue, the more i can get the better, handling on them is the easy part for me.
anyone try slottechs?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Tjet brushes*

Try seeing if you can get some from Alan Galinko . He has some terrific brushes and very high silver content. JB's are also a nice option for road or drag and i even sell em on my site but i would prefer Galinko for pure speed only. Another choice for road racing as they have great tension adjustability is Umphi's Slotbox De and look for his Tall Boys brand. They are 2.2 MM so very adjustable. HiddenSprings once sold em but they are out of business. I sold a 2.0mm tall silver / copper blend a few years back but.... my guy got the axe when the company found out he was doing em as a side job. Good luck and happy hunting.

Bear :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

did the head testing with slottech and wizz
also saw others do it and the slottech were by far much faster on the dyno
I was very surprised

Don, 
I have seen cars go from 1.45 to 1.55 on the VRP dyno just by going to new slottech's vs new wizzards

and since you know what that means, you know what that means!
have not tried the rabbit ones yet.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

All of the builders I know here in KC are using Wizzard.

Ward, Bourne, Royal, Habby, and Lawler just to name a few.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had Galinko, JB & Wizzard, My preference is for the Wizzard brushes as well. Galinko's do tend to have more speed, Maybe a little harder on the comm plate as well. I also saw more noise on the radio vs the wizzards.

Boosted


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

*Chassis Dyno Flogging*

Ok, I got the Rabbit Racing brushes from Joe today and spent the last two hours testing them on my dyno. I was testing them against the Wizzard brushes that I have a bunch of laying around. The Dyno was run at 19.6 volts with 2.1 amps available. The test mule was a ECHORR SS rules T jet with a Dynamic Armature, RT-HO CNC top gears and a 14 tooth pinion and 
.340 tires. I tried my best to keep the playing field level. The slightly worn Wizzards that were in the chassis already were putting out 7450 rpm which equates to approximately 16.73 mph. I put in a fresh set of Rabbits and let them break in for a few minutes at part throttle. After break-in I dropped the hammer and was rewarded with an identical 7450. I oiled the chassis and saw an improvement to 7550 rpm. To be fair, I swapped out the brushes for a brand new set of Wizzards and broke them in the same way. With a fresh oiling again, 7550 rpm. It appears that the two brands are pretty much the same, at least in this chassis, with this tension. Maybe playing with the tension might of changed things but it was already quite high and I wanted to run both at the same tension for this round of testing. 

I next took a stock Wild Ones that I was having a heck of a time getting any speed out of it. With slightly used Wizzards, it was averaging 4200 rpm
( 9.4 mph). With a fresh set of Rabbits power jumped to a peak of 4800 rpm 
(10.58 mph). (As a sidenote, in previous testing I had gotten 5200 rpm with Wizzards but as I tried to squeek a few more rpms out of it, I lost the tune and it plummeted to that 4200 never to return.)

I would have to conclude that the Rabbits are a good product, but my testing was inconclusive. Soon I will do a track flog and see if there is a gain in that aspect.

Dyno


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

everyone pretty much ran wizzard brushes!
the slottechs are new, give it some time out there in KC.

so far at lest 5 racers here have jump onto the slottech brushes after they saw a big enough dyno difference on their cars

I was even told by 1 racer after they saw the huge difference to keep it quite LOL


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

OK stupid ? #1, where do you get slottech brushes, are they on his web site?


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

yes they are. in the t-jet section


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can't find web site, can you help?


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

slottech.net


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

slotking said:


> so far at lest 5 racers here have jump onto the slottech brushes after they saw a big enough dyno difference on their cars


Well,
I guess you all have the upper hand with your dynos.

I figure we will need to get on our game out here in the wastelands of T-Jet racin'

Hey, why don't you all try to come out this way and race in one of our sumer races. I'm sure with your dyno tuned chassis you all could walk away with all the hardware.

Need some race dates?:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the silver content brushes that Zack is selling are the best, but not applicable to many rules restrictions. for home, challenge and drag racing, they are the 'cat's bee's pajamas knees'!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

remember the dyno is for speed tuning, shoe setup, axle and tire true-ness

with all that, it does not mean handling is improved!

BOY I wish my cars handled as well as many of you racers out there

out here we have bigger tracks where speed is king
I can drive my fast car on most of the 16 foot t-jet tracks.

I can say if you talk to some of Ferndale races who came out here, they can attest that we have good speed.

being that Rochester suck as far as jobs, we are all poor
so you all are welcome to race on our bigger tracks
plus we suck as drivers and need the advantage:wave:


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

I find for me the best ones are the Wizzard brushes. Notch the bottom of them to keep them from spinning in the brush cups - make more power that way. (The notch should look like the notch in the bottom of a AFX or JL chassis - not as keep though. You just want a notch deep enough to keep it from spinning). I like to break in a new set of brushes at a low voltage 4-5 volts - 5-7 minutes then go play with them hard.
I've found the JB's break in fast and work well but it seems the Wizzard's work better overall. BUT - each car is different so I try every combo possible - even mixing and matching brushes.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I find for me the best ones are the Wizzard brushes


have u tried the the slottech or rabbit ones?
I was big wizzard fan till the i tried the slottech ones


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

slotking said:


> have u tried the the slottech or rabbit ones?
> I was big wizzard fan till the i tried the slottech ones


Nope - never had any to try.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Nope - never had any to try.


Reaper, PM me your address and i'll send you a pair or two of the RR brushes to try out. :thumbsup:


----------

